# Java Heap Dump erstellen



## schlaubie (18. Feb 2009)

Hallo!


ich möcht ein meiner Anwendung! Praktisch auf Knopfdruck einen aktuellen Hepdump erstellen! Wie kann ich das der jvm mittelen!

BESTEN DANK!


----------



## tfa (18. Feb 2009)

Am einfachsten hiermit: https://visualvm.dev.java.net/
Oder über die Kommandozeile: http://blogs.sun.com/alanb/entry/heap_dumps_are_back_with


----------

